# Olympics: Chicago 2016



## Earl Bonovich

Check out the latest for one of the two US cities bidding for the 2016 Olympics. (The other Being LA)

http://www.chicago2016.org/


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I am very excited that this could be in "my backyard".
Part of me is even more excited and even the remote chance that my Son (who is in Tae Kwon Doe), would be 15 at the time... could not only see the events himself, but if he continues to enjoy it the way he does now...

He might even could attemp to compete in it...


----------



## tzphotos.com

I really hope they do come to Chicago. The closest I've seen the Olympics is in HD.


----------



## Coffey77

I've been rooting for it as well but I'd hate to live IN Chi-town at that time. Traffic is already horrible - add a few more people.... OUCH. My in-laws are right down there by 55 and Damen. Looks like we won't see them for a month or so.


----------



## Supervolcano

Coffey77 said:


> I've been rooting for it as well but I'd hate to live IN Chi-town at that time. Traffic is already horrible - add a few more people.... OUCH.


I could be wrong, and haven't seen the plans of where they are thinking of holding each event, but don't they typically spread them all over the city AND suburbs? If so, expect a complete traffic nightmare everywhere ... except maybe where you live out in the damn sticks. Bright side is maybe by 2016 they would figure out how to add another 3 lanes to every expressway with some of the money that the host city gets (ya, right). Hey, I can dream can't I?



Coffey77 said:


> My in-laws are right down there by 55 and Damen. Looks like we won't see them for a month or so.


All the more reason to cheer for wanting the games here!
:lol:


----------



## SamC

You take a bunch of sports and non-sports judged competitions that most people would not watch for free at their local HS, wrap them in the flag, wrap all of that up in pseudo-religious hokum, and people go crazy every four years.

I just do not get it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Coffey77 said:


> I've been rooting for it as well but I'd hate to live IN Chi-town at that time. Traffic is already horrible - add a few more people.... OUCH. My in-laws are right down there by 55 and Damen. Looks like we won't see them for a month or so.


Most of "targeted" area is the SouthSide of Chicago, just south of McCormic.

Reading most of the "plans" the VAST majority are with in the city limits.

Yes, traffic will be bad for the time... but that is just a state of nature around Chicago... you get used to it.

But what could come out of it.... Updates to the "EL" and Metra, Highways/Byways, the Airports, ect.... So yes, for about two months or so, it will probably be pretty bad... But if two months of headaches end up with major improvements...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

SamC said:


> You take a bunch of sports and non-sports judged competitions that most people would not watch for free at their local HS, wrap them in the flag, wrap all of that up in pseudo-religious hokum, and people go crazy every four years.
> 
> I just do not get it.


I have always enjoyed the Olympics... party because they showcase some sports, that the "common" person can do. I was never good enough in Football or Baseball to even remotely consider competting at a higher level.

But Swimming I wasn't too bad at... and it was extremely challenging.
My Son (even though he is 5) is in Tae Kwon Do... Seeing the competitions for it are amazing, and they are some very talentted and hardworking competitors in that sport.... Where is their "SuperBowl"?

Even the overal "games" have been comercialized... in general the athletes participating are not paid, they don't make millions... heck a lot of them work at Home Depot and UPS, while still finding the time to train.

And watching them compete... because they WANT to do it, not because they are paid to do it...

Even though at least here in the US, it seems a lot of people "Poo-Poo" the olympics for various reasons: "The Traffic", "Interupting the TV Schedule", ect... I still sit and watch for that that two weeks, as much as I can... even some of the "obscure sports", such as curling and even table-tennis, ect....


----------



## djlong

Hey, what do people root for nowadays since free agency has gotten into every major sport? LAUNDRY.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have always enjoyed the Olympics... party because they showcase some sports, that the "common" person can do. I was never good enough in Football or Baseball to even remotely consider competting at a higher level.
> 
> But Swimming I wasn't too bad at... and it was extremely challenging.
> My Son (even though he is 5) is in Tae Kwon Do... Seeing the competitions for it are amazing, and they are some very talentted and hardworking competitors in that sport.... Where is their "SuperBowl"?
> 
> Even the overal "games" have been comercialized... in general the athletes participating are not paid, they don't make millions... heck a lot of them work at Home Depot and UPS, while still finding the time to train.
> 
> And watching them compete... because they WANT to do it, not because they are paid to do it...
> 
> Even though at least here in the US, it seems a lot of people "Poo-Poo" the olympics for various reasons: "The Traffic", "Interupting the TV Schedule", ect... I still sit and watch for that that two weeks, as much as I can... even some of the "obscure sports", such as curling and even table-tennis, ect....


I agree with you. I enjoy watching the olympics.

And I'm jealous that you're still in the running! SF was vying for the olympics as well, but the city is too retarded to work out some sort of stadium deal with the 49ers and so now the 49ers are talking about moving to Santa Clara. Long story short, SFs olympic bid was built around having a new 49ers stadium to hold opening ceremonies in. No stadium, no opening ceremonies, no olympics.

Oh well. We got the X-games on year! Wooohooo!


----------



## djlong

Boston periodically tries to bid - John Hancock was a major push behind it but I don't think they will anymore since a Canadian firm bought them.

One of the things they'd tout is that there are a LOT of facilities in Boston because of all the universities - housing the athletes would be as simple as turning dormitories into an Olympic Village.

Back before Gillette Stadium was built in Foxboro, it was thought that a new Bosotn statdium could entice the Patriots back to downtown AND hold the Olympics - the original "megaplex" idea that ended up being "only" a new convention center.

I don't think Boston will ever try again.


----------



## Coffey77

In honor of Earl's new Avatar, I bump this thread. I do like the idea of it coming to Chicago - there would be nothing else like it but I am afraid of the *already* troublesome traffic problems that we already have. Sure, the economic possibilities that the Olympics would bring to Chicago would be almost countless but we'd still have toll booths. I guess I just don't want Rod getting _*ANY*_ credit for this but I do not mind Daley. He *IS* Chicago.


----------



## djlong

Los Angeles seemed to handle it ok.

Chicago's public transit will be a godsend. Between the El and Metra, I would imagine you'd just need more rolling stock so that you could run "rush hour" headways all day long.


----------



## James Long

Earl Bonovich said:


> Reading most of the "plans" the VAST majority are with in the city limits.


An unfortunate change from the earlier plans that would have included points within the region. It isn't making the neighbors happy that it's all going to be for Chicago.


Earl Bonovich said:


> But what could come out of it.... Updates to the "EL" and Metra, Highways/Byways, the Airports, ect.... So yes, for about two months or so, it will probably be pretty bad... But if two months of headaches end up with major improvements...


Not counting the years of road/metra/el construction to be ready for the two months. Maybe even get the Abe Lincoln airport built near Moline (E*'s midwest uplink site)?

It was easier to get excited about a regional plan. Now, it seems, that if Chicago gets the Olympics only Chicago will get the Olympics.


----------



## jimbo09

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have always enjoyed the Olympics...
> 
> ...Even though at least here in the US, it seems a lot of people "Poo-Poo" the olympics for various reasons: "The Traffic", "Interupting the TV Schedule", ect... I still sit and watch for that that two weeks, as much as I can... even some of the "obscure sports", such as curling and even table-tennis, ect....


Earl, I too enjoy the Olympics. Is Olympiphile a word?:lol:

I just got back from a month in Beijing, and they have a lot of construction left to finish. I hope Chicago gets it's chance in '16!

With all that DirecTV has done with sports (like NASCAR and the US Open last year, etc). I hope they put something together for Beijing '08 that includes live coverage. Yeah, I know everyone isn't going to stay up to watch the events with an 8 to 12 hour time delay, but I hate seeing the results on the web before they are on TV.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Well this Saturday is D-Day.

The USOC will choose either Chicago or LA to be their submission to the IOC.
Who will make their choice in 2009

Some intresting reading on the "choice":
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18062468/
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18060806/
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18090464/
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18079197/site/newsweek/


----------



## djlong

Personally I'm rooting for Chicago.


----------



## James Long

Given the choice ... Chicago!


----------



## Nick

We had the Olympics in Atlanta in 1996 - the ramp-up took place over 6-7 years after the announcement was made and, despite the heightened level of excitement, in retrospect, it was mostly an inconvenience for local businesses and a PITA for many area citizens.

Even in that pre 9/11 world, security preparation became a paramount concern, and worries about ATL having adequate housing for an estimated "one-million international visitors" caused real estate asking prices to skyrocket and rental rates to soar. Homeowners and renters alike were asked to voluntarily surrender their homes in return for a share of the anticipated financial bonanza. I remember one couple interviewed by the AJC saying they were planning on paying for a trip to the Caribbean from the rent they would get for their home.

My own apartment complex, which was 25 miles out in the 'burbs, issued residents vehicle ID stickers to deal with the anticipated hoards of casual parkers, and tenants were offered a months' free rent to sublet their apartments -- if we would voluntarily move out for four weeks. Our cut would be equal to a month's rent - no word on how much the complex planned to charge the "millions" of visitors that never materialized -- I heard estimates as high as $10,000 for the three weeks of the games. Rental cars were brought in from all over the country in anticipation of the high demand.

Interestingly, the IOC basically dictated almost everything to the city and its residents - I recall one well-established local Greek restaurant named _Olympia_, or _Olympus_ was forced to change their name -- seems the IOC "owns" the names "Olympic", "Olympics" and any variation thereof. Go figure.

Any upstart entrepreneur who tried to capitalize on the names or graphics associated with the Olympics, like the well-known five-ring logo, was quickly and sternly dealt with by the IOC. They were so intolerant of anything that smacked of profiting on the Olympics, it almost became a joke to locals.

During the three weeks of the games, many traffic routes were changed, streets were blocked and thousands of area commuters were encouraged to take time off or telecommute to work. In other words, get the _hell_ out of town. once the torch was lit by Mohammad Ali and games commenced, it quickly became evident that most of the rosy attendance predictions were overly optimistic and many of the visitor accommodation arrangements and crowd control plans were plainly unnecessary.

My eldest son is in law enforcement and he was one of several hundred federal agents dispatched TDY to ATL for six weeks during the summer of '96 to augment local and state security efforts. My son and his team were monitoring intel and kept other agents busy checking out potential threats and suspected bad guys.

I attended only two events and watched some of the more 'popular' events that were actually televised by NBC. Local TV, except for the local NBC network affiliate, WXIA, were essentially cut out of official events and had to rely on 'man on the street' sound bites and local color stand-ups.

It was a crazy time during the years leading up the the games and, except for the bombing at Centennial Park, overall, it was mostly exciting and lots of fun.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

YAH!!!!

Chicago is the USOC's candidate for the 2016 Olympics


----------



## tbpb3

Thank goodness we didnt get here in L.A. again. Alot has changed since 1984,it was a special time indeed. Good luck Chicago


----------



## DblD_Indy

"Chicago picked by USOC to bid for 2016 Olympics

April 14, 2007 04:28 PM EDT 


HEADLINES 

Chicago picked by USOC to bid for 2016 Olympics

Washington - Chicago beat Los Angeles on Saturday in a U.S. Olympic Committee vote to pick a candidate for the 2016 Summer Games.

Chicago, which has never held an Olympics, now will try to persuade the International Olympic Committee that it deserves to be the host, joining a group of bidders expected to include Madrid, Prague, Rome, Rio de Janeiro and Tokyo.

The IOC will award the 2016 Games in October 2009."


Way to Go EARL!

Now all you got to do is Grease the wheels of the IOC with a ton of BOOZE, HOOKERS and CASH and Chi-town will be the home of the 2016 games.... assuming the rules are the same as they were for Salt Lake.... LOL! 

Just trying to guess what Jim Rome is going to have to say about this Monday....I think it will sound just like that.


----------



## mhayes70

Hey Earl, I know you are hoping that Chicago gets the 2016 Summer Olympics. I have heard through the grapevine that the Olympic commitee was down here in Sparta a week or two ago looking at our World Shooting Complex for a practice site for the 2016 Olympics for shooting and other outdoor games. That will be pretty cool if Chicago gets the Olympics and we get to have the practices down here. We have a huge shooting range (I think it is the biggest in the US). It is about 3 miles long for sporting clays and trap feilds. It has about 1000 campsite's and 250 acres of lakes for fishing.

Good Luck and I hope Chicago gets it!


----------



## PhatZim

Earl, Time to change that avatar, or the torch police will be unhappy.


----------



## James Long

The new logo only a few hours old ... give Earl time!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Let the Torch police come....
So I can give them a piece of my mind, is that it is a stupid rule..
(And found out it was really a rule, but a possible copywrite infringement)


----------



## djzack67

Earl Bonovich said:


> Check out the latest for one of the two US cities bidding for the 2016 Olympics. (The other Being LA)
> 
> http://www.chicago2016.org/


Go Chicago............


----------



## tunce

Earl you need to update your aviator with the new logo!

I can't wait for this if it comes here I am only 1 1/2 hours away to the North.


----------



## tunce

I see you change it now - Great Job!


----------



## paja

Earl Bonovich said:


> Most of "targeted" area is the SouthSide of Chicago, just south of McCormic.
> 
> Reading most of the "plans" the VAST majority are with in the city limits.
> 
> Yes, traffic will be bad for the time... but that is just a state of nature around Chicago... you get used to it.
> 
> But what could come out of it.... Updates to the "EL" and Metra, Highways/Byways, the Airports, ect.... So yes, for about two months or so, it will probably be pretty bad... But if two months of headaches end up with major improvements...


What ppl who don't live in the Chicago area don't know is that we have a WORSE than a third-world public transportation system that is rapidly falling apart. And our state and local governments can't even agree on what day it is. Olympics Here?? That's a JOKE!!:nono2: :nono2:


----------



## Lord Vader

Not intending to get political here, this post will sound like it...

Illinois politics is a cesspool of graft and corruption, and it doesn't matter which party is in control. For years Republicans ran the corruption show in Springfield. Now the Democrats control everything. In fact, the governor, state senate president, and IL. house speaker are all Chicago Democrats; yet they can't get a damn thing done!

As a student of Political Science and a high school Social Studies teacher, I can say that Illinois has *never * seen such incompetency and stupidity in its state government. It's absolutely unbelievable and terrible!

Three stubborn men who have such incredibly huge egos, and added to this volatile mix is King Daley himself. This entire populous state is paying for this big time; but it doesn't matter. Certain minority groups and most Democrats will continually vote for the same idiots time and time again. No wonder these guys never get anything done. They know they're not going to get voted out of office!

This state has become one of the bluest states in the nation, and blue has more than one meaning here.


----------



## James Long

:backtotop


----------



## paja

Lord Vader said:


> Not intending to get political here, this post will sound like it...
> 
> Illinois politics is a cesspool of graft and corruption, and it doesn't matter which party is in control. For years Republicans ran the corruption show in Springfield. Now the Democrats control everything. In fact, the governor, state senate president, and IL. house speaker are all Chicago Democrats; yet they can't get a damn thing done!
> 
> As a student of Political Science and a high school Social Studies teacher, I can say that Illinois has *never * seen such incompetency and stupidity in its state government. It's absolutely unbelievable and terrible!
> 
> Three stubborn men who have such incredibly huge egos, and added to this volatile mix is King Daley himself. This entire populous state is paying for this big time; but it doesn't matter. Certain minority groups and most Democrats will continually vote for the same idiots time and time again. No wonder these guys never get anything done. They know they're not going to get voted out of office!
> 
> This state has become one of the bluest states in the nation, and blue has more than one meaning here.


Couldn't agree more!! And this is directly on point. Unless you live here and witness first hand the incompetence going on here the last year or so, you wouln't believe it. The Democrats control all of state,county(Cook), and of course city(Chicago)government and still can't agree on anything. When I say that the public trans system is bad, that is an understatement. Olympics here??? NO WAY!!:nono2: :nono2:


----------



## cartrivision

Coffey77 said:


> I've been rooting for it as well but I'd hate to live IN Chi-town at that time. Traffic is already horrible - add a few more people.... OUCH. My in-laws are right down there by 55 and Damen. Looks like we won't see them for a month or so.


When we had the Olympics here in Los Angeles in 84, traffic was actually lighter than normal because so many locals either left town or stayed off the roads for those two weeks in response to all the predictions of the horrible gridlock that would take place, so you may actually be able to get to the in-laws faster and more often. :lol:


----------



## jcurrier31

Ueberroth: Chicago 'third or fourth' among 2016 Olympic favorites
Associated Press

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/news/story?id=3049356&campaign=rss&source=ESPNHeadlines


----------



## Lord Vader

Today Peter Ueberroth, the USOC Chair, commented that of the 7 cities bidding for the 2016 Olympics, Chicago was "around 3rd or 4th" right now. He went on to offer his opinions of what Chicago needed to get to the top choice for the IOC.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Lord Vader said:


> Today Peter Ueberroth, the USOC Chair, commented that of the 7 cities bidding for the 2016 Olympics, Chicago was "around 3rd or 4th" right now. He went on to offer his opinions of what Chicago needed to get to the top choice for the IOC.


And that would be?


----------



## James Long

Threads merged ... see link to the story above!


----------



## Lord Vader

Earl Bonovich said:


> And that would be?


Don't know, Earl. I heard it reported on the Roe Conn show earlier today on WLS-AM. They just repeated Ueberroth's comments but didn't include his opinions. It was meant as a teaser to tune in to ABC7's news cast later to hear the details.


----------



## DawgLink

Does Chicago actually have a chance? I have been to Chicago before...and honestly, can't even imagine that city hosting the Olympics


----------



## Lord Vader

Why? It's one of the cleanest, friendliest cities in the country, with so much to do and is also probably one of, if not the best, food cities in the country. 

Now, if you're referring to our politics and corruption, then I agree Chicago ought not to host such an event. It would serve the politicians right.


----------



## DawgLink

Lord Vader said:


> Why? It's one of the cleanest, friendliest cities in the country, with so much to do and is also probably one of, if not the best, food cities in the country.
> 
> Now, if you're referring to our politics and corruption, then I agree Chicago ought not to host such an event. It would serve the politicians right.


Someone from New Orleans isn't going to point to anothers corruption and politics :lol:

I just can't see the Olympics being played in and around the city. Too little open space for all the events. I have read about where some sports would go and the transportation but it just seems like a reach for it to run smoothly.

I was around Atlanta during their Olympics and it was...hell in most places.

Nothing against Chicago. In fact, starting next year, I may be LIVING in Chicago!


----------



## Lord Vader

Except that unlike Atlanta, we've got a rather large lake, which happens to be the largest lake in the United States.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

DawgLink said:


> Someone from New Orleans isn't going to point to anothers corruption and politics :lol:
> 
> I just can't see the Olympics being played in and around the city. Too little open space for all the events. I have read about where some sports would go and the transportation but it just seems like a reach for it to run smoothly.
> 
> I was around Atlanta during their Olympics and it was...hell in most places.
> 
> Nothing against Chicago. In fact, starting next year, I may be LIVING in Chicago!


McCormick Place, is the largest indor convention center in America, and I think the country.... and it is getting larger (construction already going on).

The infra-structure of University facilities and and around the "Chicago" area, is pretty significant.

The South Side of the Chicago area, where most of the Olympic facilities are expected to go, has some open area's, but would be part of a larger "rebuilding" of that area.

Even in the Winter Sports, they have to go else where to have some of the events... and in most of the Summer Events they do that as well.

So while transportation will be an issue, something can be done about it...

If LA can host the olympics, with their "space"...
Why couldn't Chicago?


----------



## paja

Lord Vader said:


> Today Peter Ueberroth, the USOC Chair, commented that of the 7 cities bidding for the 2016 Olympics, Chicago was "around 3rd or 4th" right now. He went on to offer his opinions of what Chicago needed to get to the top choice for the IOC.


That is GREAT news!! This area has enough congestion.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

paja said:


> That is GREAT news!! This area has enough congestion.


You are in Orland... About 30+ miles away..
Do you understand the impact financially to the area, what having the Olympics in the Chicago land area... would mean to the entire area as a whole.

Hotel, Sales, ect.... and Orland/Tinley will benefit signficantly with their location off of I-80.

So we would be "hit" with a few weeks of extended travel times on the highways and rail system...

What would be so different then a bad weather day? Or the I-90, I-355, I-80 construction projects......

So for a few weeks, maybe a couple months of "congestion"...
That isn't offset by the benefits of having the Olympics, both $$$ and experience wise? It is not something happens often, and may only happen once ever generation to a city.....

Guess I am a tad more passionate about it, since I particpate in an Olympic sport... that isn't one of the "big 5" that you see on TV all week long.

Tae Kwon Do.

Even if my son isn't at the level to even attempt to qualify for the olympics, but being able to go see the highest level of performance in the sport... here in our "city"... is an amazing opportunity... that no many people have the opportunity to do so...

What about all the jobs that could come along with the building of the Olympic venues.... the retail opportunites during the 4 week time period of the two events (As it is not just the Olympics, but then the Para-Olympics (sp?)... shortly after IIRC)

Major updates to the infrastructure... .what the the EL could get it's long awaited overhaul.. that it so baddly needs... or the highways get the funding to fix their problems.

Maybe I am optimist.. but... dang... if a little "congestion" is the negative... go on vacation for the month, and rent out your house... chances are you could probably make enough to cover your mortgage/rent and cover the vacation expenses too....


----------



## DawgLink

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why couldn't Chicago?


It all hinges on whether a lot of the so-called projects or rebuildings work or come out as expected. Atlanta had every pinned out to a T but rarely did most of the construction works come out at the proper time, proper specifications, etc...It was a mess....

I just can't see a city like Chicago hosting it. Transportation is always one of the worst problems with any Olympics....even with transportations rails being built around the city it is going to be a monumental task.

Very nice city mind you...but just not one I can see hosting the flipping Olympics! Little too tight :eek2:


----------



## Lord Vader

Earl, here's some info on what Ueberroth said. It really doesn't look good, and personally, I'd be shocked if Chicago won.

http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=local&id=5690621


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Lord Vader said:


> Earl, here's some info on what Ueberroth said. It really doesn't look good, and personally, I'd be shocked if Chicago won.
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=local&id=5690621


A lot can happen in 2 years...


----------



## DrZaiusATL

I am routing for ChiTown but unfortunately the preliminary results show the USA is NOT the leading country. I really hope things change for the better over the next year but it looks right now that the USA would not be the choice if it were made soon.


----------



## DrZaiusATL

I do live in Atlanta and I got to see a bunch of events. My wife and I were also at the park the night the bomb went off and that was fun to say the least.


----------



## Lord Vader

I think every American should be rooting for Chicago, as we're the sole U.S. representative right now. However, I agree with Ueberroth that Rio, Madrid, and Tokyo are ahead of us, and with the reputation our politicians have, I don't think we deserve it or will earn it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Despite being a Cheesehead transplant now located South of the Mason Dixon Line (Earl is the consummate gentleman, despite our Packer/bear potential rivalry), I am rooting big time for Chicago. Earl - the wifey is a native-born flatlander as well...so she has strong support too.

For the U.S., as well as for the midwest as a whole, this is a big deal. Chicago is an intriguing city with alot to offer visitors, and has outstanding facilities and resources to pull off an Olympics. We certainly hope they win this race.


----------



## djlong

If Chicago "can't hold it" because "it's too buiolt out" and there's no "space" then Tokyo could NEVER have the Olympics - and the same could be said for Rio.

Therefore, Chicago is just as reasonable as any of the other serious candidates.

Remember - there was a lot of doubt as to whether ATHENS could pull it off.


----------



## Lord Vader

Athens was a sentimental favorite for obvious reasons. Chicago, on the other hand, is well behind the aforementioned cities of Rio, Madrid, and Tokyo. If I were to bet, I'd say it's between Rio and Madrid for several reasons, among them that Rio just hosted the PanAm games and impressed a LOT of the IOC members, and Madrid got beat out--barely--by London for the 2012 summer games and will have much sympathy going for them.

What does Chicago have? Many good things, but they're often overshadowed by our corrupt, selfish, asinine politicians who do not care one bit about anything--or anyone--but themselves.


----------



## djlong

And *Rio* isn't corrupt?


----------



## Lord Vader

Not nearly as much as Chicago, believe me.


----------



## paja

Lord Vader said:


> Not nearly as much as Chicago, believe me.


You have to have grown up here to realize how true that statement is. Those of us who have, know that the ONLY reason that the politicians want the Olympics is that they can hand out all those lucrative construction contracts and add more taxes so they can hire more flunkies.

HOPEFULLY, the DISASTER that was the 2007 Chicago Marathon will convince the Olympic powers to drop Chicago from any consideration. Whem you can't even run a marathon correctly, how can you possibly run an Olympics??:hurah: :hurah:


----------



## James Long

Might as well shut down the city and tell everyone to move to Skokie.  

Are the people responsible for the marathon responsible for the Olympics?
Or is this another case of "Chicago can't do anything right" political bashing?


----------



## James Long

DBSTalk is not a political forum.
Political posts will be deleted per our forum rules.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

paja said:


> HOPEFULLY, the DISASTER that was the 2007 Chicago Marathon will convince the Olympic powers to drop Chicago from any consideration. Whem you can't even run a marathon correctly, how can you possibly run an Olympics??:hurah: :hurah:


OMG... you are going to connect the astronomically unseasonal temperature spikes... and the tragedy that occured with the Marathon...

Anyone of the orginizations that would/could have organized the event... could not have predicted "that" to occur.

They have run the marathon for how many years? 
Also...IIRC... the marathon was not organized by the city, but by a seperate entity...

I have lived in ChicagoLand for 31 of my 33 years, and the 2 that I missed... I was 5 and 6...

FYI: The person that died during the marthon, the autopsy report was released today... he had a faulty heart valve... it was not heat related...


----------



## edvo

I hope Chicago gets the once in a lifetime chance! I had moved to ATL over 3 years before the Olympics and watched many positive infrastructure improvements. As for the 17 days, my family treated it as a huge vacation and we saw at least one event per day. We witnessed 57 gold medals awarded (some track or wrestling days had 6-7 a session) and it was a time we will never forget. We were in the park the night of the bombing, but it was great to see the crowds come back stronger after they reopened.
ATL was trashed a lot by the media, but some things were out of their control (IBM screwed up the computers early on) or fixed early (busses getting lost). The street vendor program was a mess, but not much different than Final Fours or Super Bowls, just more. To hear people say "I heard ATL was a disaster" etc. puzzles me, but all I can say is I was there everyday, and the crowds were HUGE. I did witness two instances of foreign press people berating security guards because they had to use a certain press entrance and if I was a guard, I would have maced them. Also, Dick Pound of the IOC was pissed off because his drunk wife was arrested for jaywalking! 
Traffic was great because everyone was scared off by a big stay off the road campaign. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## off a cough

The nice thing about Chicago being in the running for the Olympics is that all the dead IOC members can vote for them.

The Colts: Finishing what Mrs. O'Leary's cow started (we love you, New Orleans)


----------



## Roquefort

djzack67 said:


> Go Chicago............


Good Luck, Chicago! Yes, I vote to have the good people of Chicago enjoy the Olympics...and the traffic that goes with it.

Forgive my selfishness but here in LA, traffic is already past horrible....no need to add more to it. :nono:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Roquefort said:


> Good Luck, Chicago! Yes, I vote to have the good people of Chicago enjoy the Olympics...and the traffic that goes with it.
> 
> Forgive my selfishness but here in LA, traffic is already past horrible....no need to add more to it. :nono:


IMHO...

Temporary head-aches... most definently out weight the benefits of it.

And frankly... it wouldn't be much worse that we deal with in typical traffic and delays do to consruction... and may even help out in the long run, as all the infrastructure projects would be completed in a shorter period of time... and then we would go a few years without major projects... IMHO


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Mrs. Shadow says traffic was never better than during the 1984 Olympics. She says there were special rules in force. That being said I do not know how much actual commuting she did in those days.


----------



## Roquefort

Earl Bonovich said:


> IMHO...
> 
> Temporary head-aches... most definently out weight the benefits of it.
> 
> And frankly... it wouldn't be much worse that we deal with in typical traffic and delays do to consruction... and may even help out in the long run, as all the infrastructure projects would be completed in a shorter period of time... and then we would go a few years without major projects... IMHO


Point taken...if Chicago winning the bid means jobs for those in need and positive cash-flow for local businesses, then yes, it is worth it...

Sounds like public transportation is pretty good in Chicago, right?


----------



## Roquefort

Stuart Sweet said:


> Mrs. Shadow says traffic was never better than during the 1984 Olympics. She says there were special rules in force. That being said I do not know how much actual commuting she did in those days.


"Special rules?" Like what? Mandatory telecommuting to offload traffic congestion (maybe not in 1984...)?

SIGH...that would be nice.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Roquefort said:


> Sounds like public transportation is pretty good in Chicago, right?


Yes and no.

It is better then most cities (IMHO).
But it can use an overhaul and upgrade... though...


----------



## Lee L

I love Chicago. We vistied freinds there and the transportation was awesome. I am sure it could be upgraded, but coming form a place where ther eis almost nothing except buses that run every hour and a half and take at least that long to go 10 miles, it was so much fun to be able to take the Metra in and go just about anywhere on the El or a Cab. (just don;t try to take the El to the Museum of Science and Industry as that is a long freaking walk from the station.  )


----------



## weirdude2304

I have a question here. How will they add more lanes to the expressways? Aren't they maxxed out currently? They just finished making the ryan 5 or 6 lanes in each direction with still express lanes, the borman/kingery is now 4 lanes in each direction with one or two local lanes, the tri-state is 4 lanes with some sections of 5 lanes up to 163rd street, 55 is being widened in the new few years. Aren't they kind of out of room.
On 2nd thought they do need more metra and maybe newer cars for the electric to chicago heights and university park as those cars are kinda old and crappy.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

weirdude2304 said:


> I have a question here. How will they add more lanes to the expressways? Aren't they maxxed out currently? They just finished making the ryan 5 or 6 lanes in each direction with still express lanes, the borman/kingery is now 4 lanes in each direction with one or two local lanes, the tri-state is 4 lanes with some sections of 5 lanes up to 163rd street, 55 is being widened in the new few years. Aren't they kind of out of room.
> On 2nd thought they do need more metra and maybe newer cars for the electric to chicago heights and university park as those cars are kinda old and crappy.


You are right... they are out of room to go wider in most cases.

However, they can work on the bottle neck points... the interchanges between the highways/expressways...

Extend the EL and/or the METRA lines.... Improve the EL... they could make it three or four tracks, or even make it a mono-rail type system so they can run more trains, on less.

They could also build a feeder system on the outside of the suburbs, so people going from the South Burbs to the West, or North to the West, don't have to cut through the middle to get there.

There is a lot that can be done.... even if it is just tweaking what is already there.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Roquefort said:


> "Special rules?" Like what? Mandatory telecommuting to offload traffic congestion (maybe not in 1984...)?
> 
> SIGH...that would be nice.


Something about trucks being asked to stay off the road during peak hours. I will have to ask her again.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

A little birdie told me...

Chicago made it to the final 4 today.

Along with Tokyo, Madrid and Rio.


----------



## James Long

Press Release:
http://www.chicago2016.org/News/Pages/ChicagoSelectedasCandidateCity.aspx

Today the International Olympic Committee (IOC) selected the City of Chicago as a Candidate City to host the 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games. The announcement came during the international SportAccord meeting in Athens, Greece. With the announcement, Chicago officially becomes a Candidate City and enters the next stage of the bid campaign. Madrid, Spain, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, and Tokyo, Japan, were also named Candidate Cities.

The selection marks the start of the international phase of the bidding process. Previously, Chicago and all of the other Applicant Cities could only partake in a domestic campaign.


----------



## paja

James Long said:


> Press Release:
> http://www.chicago2016.org/News/Pages/ChicagoSelectedasCandidateCity.aspx
> 
> Today the International Olympic Committee (IOC) selected the City of Chicago as a Candidate City to host the 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games. The announcement came during the international SportAccord meeting in Athens, Greece. With the announcement, Chicago officially becomes a Candidate City and enters the next stage of the bid campaign. Madrid, Spain, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, and Tokyo, Japan, were also named Candidate Cities.
> 
> The selection marks the start of the international phase of the bidding process. Previously, Chicago and all of the other Applicant Cities could only partake in a domestic campaign.


Being a native Chicago area resident(all my life), I'm excited with the possibility of the Olympics. Let's look at the final four. Tokyo-already had an Olympics. Madrid-Europe just had an Olympics in Greece. So that leaves Chicago & Rio in my opinion.


----------



## n3ntj

When I saw this on the news, I immediately thought of Earl.


----------

